# ANOTHER new gun - another Beretta!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, 3 new guns in 3 weeks 

I picked up a new PX4 9mm Compact. It still has the rotating barrel, but is smaller than the fullsize. It's about the size of the P2000 I got recently.










I decided that I already have some Beretta 92's and a couple of 1911s for fullsize range guns. I'm always rotating my collection for something new, but rarely do I buy different carry gun. The guns just sit in the safe until I get around to shooting a particular one every few months.

After doing that for so many years, I decided to do something different. Now I have several carry guns - guns I can rotate thru whenever I get the urge. But, they'll see some actual use.

I shot my fullsize PX4 last week a little prior to shooting my HK P2000sk last week. Fell back in love with it. Played with a PX4 compact earlier this week, and decided to get one.

I just got back from the range with it. Shoots very good. I shoot it about equal to the similar size HKP2000 9mm I got 2 weeks ago. The DA pull is a little lighter on the PX4s than on the HKs, though. The new PX4 compact worked 100% with both FMJ and JHP. I also did both two handed and one handed shooting all in DA for every shot, and some shots at the end of the indoor range (15 yards). I am very satisfied with the gun.

So, I got the HK P2000, P2000sk and PX4 compact in the last 3 weeks. The new gun train is done for now... Outta money now :smt076

Here is my Pair-O-PX4s:









And Pair-o-HKs:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Fantastic little gun!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am more and more impressed with it everyday.

I keep debating which is my fav of my 2 recent purchases - the HK P2000 or this PX4 compact... Hmmm...










I had a friend shoot the PX4 compact yesterday, and he liked it better than his new XDS Springfield 9mm. However, he doesn't want anything as thick as a double stack to carry. That's why he chose the XDS, apparently.

I shot the XDS as well, and I much prefer this PX4 compact  - I like it better than my Shield too..

So, which


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd go with the PX4 then. I traded mine Bc I couldn't find a holster I liked at the time, but it was a nice little gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm still switching between the two as carry guns for now.


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

Congrats! You've got it bad...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

GCBHM said:


> I'd go with the PX4 then. I traded mine Bc I couldn't find a holster I liked at the time, but it was a nice little gun.


I use a smart carry style holster.. Works great with sweatpants or draw string shorts in the summer. I have used it for my shield for a couple years now... Put it at the 3 o'clock position. I ordered a another one for the longer barrels, but am still using the one I have until it comes in.

I've been switching between the PX4 compact and P2000. I've discovered that the smoother sides of the P2000 is a little more comfortable to carry - especially when sitting in a car (seats in my Rogue partially wrap around your back). The bottom edge of the backstrap area where it meets the mag can stick you.

But as a whole, I like the feeling of the PX4 in my hand better. The trigger on the P2000 is actually further forward than the trigger on the PX4. So, the PX4 is just a tiny bit more comfortable.


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Damn it, it would take me three months to acquire three different handguns! Oh yea, I live in California. :smt1099


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats, Nice stable you got there!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denner said:


> Congrats, Nice stable you got there!


Thanks


----------



## Chris3425 (Feb 22, 2013)

I've not had the pleasure of shooting a Beretta, Those are great looking guns! Congrats!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

have fun with your toys-- a great addiction this gun buying is


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

boatdoc173 said:


> have fun with your toys-- a great addiction this gun buying is


THanks. Yes indeed. I picked up another new gun last week


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice


----------

